# Cheap and Easy DIY Rod Tubes



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

NICE!

That shower head idea is great!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks easier using the heat gun than a deep fryer.
Square cuts are important alright. End up with lopsided flares if you don't.
Hacksaw and a miter box is good, large diameter tubing cutter is easier.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you for posting this tutorial. Just added it to my favorites.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Hacksaw and a miter box is good, large diameter tubing cutter is easier.


power miter saw is even easier 

I dig the shower head flange idea!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Another fantastic idea.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I used a miter saw. One of my most useful tools!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Yea a miter box would definitely make life easier, maybe a chop saw or something. 
If you guys make some post up pics id love to see how everyone elses turn out


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

Exactly the info I needed. Thanks!


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I was just thinking about this last week but couldn't figure out what to press the pipe on to make it flare like that. THANKS! To secure it to my bulkhead I was thinking about taking a die grinder and removing the lip inside a coupling so it would slide down the pipe. Then insert the tube in bulkhead slide the coupling on the back and secure it with a little clear pipe glue. You could also get some long couplings and cut them in half instead of grinding out the lip on the inside.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Old thread but I just ran across it. Good information on how to get that nice flared end.
Thanks


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Standard White PVC tubing is not UV resistant, so it will yellow and degrade over time if it gets a lot of exposure. May have to paint it or search for some furniture grade PVC pipe.


----------

